# Pretty eyes



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Post eyes that are pretty to you. Plz include eyebrows


----------



## RainyMornings (Jul 24, 2018)

* *






For some reason the first picture takes ages to load.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

I have the best eyes of all time


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

Electra said:


> Post eyes that are pretty to you. Plz include eyebrows


People with blue eyes tend to stand out. They always seem brighter than most peoples eyes and they often have an off color for the white of thier eye. So they look very pretty. Theres also a popular opinion that hazel eyes are pretty. Which is my color but I tend to find blue and green the most attractive.


----------

